# Canon Pixma PRO-1 [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 27, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/canon-pixma-pro-1-cr3/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/canon-pixma-pro-1-cr3/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/canon-pixma-pro-1-cr3/"></a></div>
<strong>New Printer

</strong>Canon will be announcing the Pixma PRO-1 for the PDN show in New York City at the end of October.</p>
<p><strong>Specs</strong></p>
<ul style="font-weight: bold;">
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">A3+ Printer (13″ Wide)</span></li>
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">12 Cartridges</span></li>
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">A Gloss Enhancement Cartridge (unsure if itâ€™s addition to the 12 cartridges or included)</span></li>
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">Better built than the Pixma 9500</span></li>
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">Small well built cartridges</span></li>
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">Unknown retail priceÃ‚ </span></li>
</ul>
<div><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></div>
```


----------



## Gothmoth (Sep 27, 2011)

well i donÂ´t care how well build the cartridges are.. im more concerned about INK price....


----------



## steven63 (Sep 27, 2011)

Well built cartridges..and more of them = more cash to hand over for them.

No thanks.


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 27, 2011)

im sorry but this big event isnt just for a printer no way


----------



## Stuart (Sep 27, 2011)

bornshooter said:


> im sorry but this big event isnt just for a printer no way


Even a printer with a gloss cartridge?


----------



## foobar (Sep 27, 2011)

Any news on a Pro 9000 successor (aka same printer with less inks)?


----------



## gferdinandsen (Sep 27, 2011)

Perhaps Canon will start to sell paper in the 3:2 ratio. They only sell one paper like that now (4x6). The 13x19 comes close, but 8x12 would be great. I hate having to crop my prints.

Canon (et al.) really should sell paper sizes that match the aspect ratio of the sensor, it makes no sense at all that they don't. 8x10 if fine for portraits, but for landscapes 8x12 is so superior.


----------



## locutus (Sep 27, 2011)

Yea....new printers!!!!...........not really....


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Sep 27, 2011)

gferdinandsen said:


> Perhaps Canon will start to sell paper in the 3:2 ratio. They only sell one paper like that now (4x6). The 13x19 comes close, but 8x12 would be great. I hate having to crop my prints.
> 
> Canon (et al.) really should sell paper sizes that match the aspect ratio of the sensor, it makes no sense at all that they don't. 8x10 if fine for portraits, but for landscapes 8x12 is so superior.



Totally agree! I am also upset they "supposedly" discontinued their 13x19 museum etching paper...that was what sold me on one of their pixma printers! My printer hasn't been in use since, are any of you familiar with substitute brands that make a very similar museum etching paper as the Canon version in the 13x19 size?


----------



## gn100 (Sep 27, 2011)

Canon 14-24 said:


> gferdinandsen said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps Canon will start to sell paper in the 3:2 ratio. They only sell one paper like that now (4x6). The 13x19 comes close, but 8x12 would be great. I hate having to crop my prints.
> ...



Canon Museum Etching is rebranded Hahnemhule Museum Etching paper, so should still be available. 

The paper size ratios are different from sensor size raitios, but there is no one type of sensor 4:3, 3:2 and medium format. Most cameras sold have sensors in a 4:3 ratio (micro 4/3 and most compacts). No need to crop if unless you're doing borderless printing - just trimming! 

The paper manufacturers are sticking to standard paper sizes - A3 is 297 *420 which is close to the 3:2 ratio, which are designed for documents as its nice and easy to scale for different sizes. The ISO paper sizes are designed that if you cut them in half they will still be the same ratio ..... A4 has the same ratio as A3 (I often purchase A3 paper as its often only slightly more expensive than A4 and I get 2 A4 sheets)


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Sep 27, 2011)

Where did you find that information? I still see Canon releasing the museum etching in an 8.5 x 11" size and have you ever tried the hahnemuhle paper?


----------



## Hillsilly (Sep 28, 2011)

I've often thought about getting a decent A3 printer. But there seems to be a lot of comments on the internet suggesting that the 9500 isn't as good as the Epson R3000 in the same price range. Just wondering if anyone has any thoughts on the 9500? If it isn't as good as the competition, what does the Pro-1 need to improve on?


----------



## meinthai (Oct 24, 2011)

Canon Australia have announced the Pixma Pro 1

The PIXMA PRO-1 will be available nationally in Australia from early November 2011 (RRP: $1499).

http://www.canon.com.au/en-AU/About-Canon/News-Events/News-Press-Releases/Canon-launches-PIXMA-PRO-1-printer


----------



## JR (Dec 19, 2011)

Has anyone eard anything about the availability of the Pixma Pro-1 printer? It still shows as unknown date of arrival in BH Photo Video...I thought it was supposed to be available in sometime in November...

If anyone has insights, please share!

Thanks.


----------

